# SUMMIT watch



## Tim.C (Jun 17, 2017)

*****
5 threads that will start the same, but have different watches in them.
I thought it better to separate them so that it is simpler to follow and can have a more accurate subject, and so help people searching in the future - I know it helps me when I am searching.
*****

Hi all

Been having a look around the forum for a few weeks and decided it was about time I actually registered and posted.

I've recently found that I'm quite interested in watches, it's nice to see some history or other factor that makes them not 'just another watch'.

Anyway, I've dug out my late father's watches to see if there was anything of interest and have been doing a bit of research. I have found that they are more of interest than any value (which I think is actually a good thing in a lot of ways), however I'm keen to find out as much as possible about them, and so thought I would ask you guys for some help.

Yes, I have done the obligatory searching first  but looking for more specific info if possible.

What I would lilke to know;

1) Date - an obvious one, we all like to know how old/new things are.
2) Where they were made/assembled - I've already found that one is from Sheffield, my families home town.
3) Value - and by this I just mean worth something significant or not - I have 2 brothers, and if there is any value here the would have to be some 'discussions' beyond those of 'do you mind if I have Dad's old watches?' 
4) Are they worth / do they need servicing, restoring, fixing etc.

...and any other things you may think relevant.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Now, the watches.......

***************************************************************************************************************************************************************

Summit - Swiss Made - on the back it says *Stainless Steel Back* and *FONTE INJECTEE* (and a 7 digit number)

This is the one 'made' in Sheffield, I beleive.

This one was fully wound but not running at all. I waggled the hands back and forwards a bit every day for a week or so, and then it suddenly started running (I hope that wasn't a bad thing!). It now runs, but is very fast. Just timed it, and it does 1 minute in only 51 seconds !!!!!!!



(I probably should have cropped that picture - sorry !!)

***************************************************************************************************************************************************************

I have more watches, but not really of interest here - all battery driven - a couple of Suunto, and some more cheapy ones - though now everyone is going retro, they may be coming of interest again.

Again, thanks for any help.

Thanks
Tim.C


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Needs a full service, then it can be properly regulated. :yes:


----------



## Stephen MUC (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello Tim.C,

I guess you've already seen this: https://www.sheffieldforum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1239861

Coming from Sheffield you'll recognise the places they talk about.

To answer your Questions (and this is a layman's opinion - I've also got an old Summit but a different model):

1. Probably 60's but hard to narrow it down more than that due to lack of records. If you get the back off and identify the movement, that could help.

2. Swiss parts assembled in Sheffield seems to be the concensus, but you already knew this.

3. Not worth anything significant. Check what they go for on Ebay.

4. Depends if you like it and would wear it. Obviously it's capable of running, but needs a service. Otherwise it's in good condition. I personally love the look of it and if it was my Dad's watch I would put the money in. It still wouldn't be worth much to anyone but you though.


----------

